# nupro question



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got an order of nupro in the mail today hoping it will help Guillermo itching. The container says to give 2 scoops, is it 2 scoops at both meals or 2 scoops total daily?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

It is two scoops daily.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you, I really hope it helps him


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you using it for dry/flakey skin? If so, I bet it will. A lot of members here have great success with it. I used to give it to my Chi, Onyx but then settled for just an omega 3 supplement.


----------

